# Passed FE 32 1/2 years after graduating



## Brody (Dec 26, 2007)

I passed the FE on my first try 32 1/2 years after graduating. I was VERY rusty in most areas and am happy I don't have to study for it again.

I wonder if anyone has taken more than 32 1/2 years before getting around to taking their FE exam.

Now onward to the PE in civil.


----------



## Vishal (Dec 26, 2007)

Brody said:


> I passed the FE on my first try 32 1/2 years after graduating. I was VERY rusty in most areas and am happy I don't have to study for it again.
> I wonder if anyone has taken more than 32 1/2 years before getting around to taking their FE exam.
> 
> Now onward to the PE in civil.


Welcome and CONGRATULATIONS!! that is indeed a feat. wish u all the best for your PE..

Keep it up!


----------



## Brody (Dec 26, 2007)

Vish,

Thanks. It was a great feeling to get that passing letter in the mail. I'm looking forward to getting the PE.


----------



## Guest (Dec 27, 2007)

That is awesome Brody !!! :multiplespotting: :multiplespotting:

I had a colleague (in state govt) who took the FE as late as 40 years after he graduated from college. He had some thought of working past normal retirement age but gave up on that thought once his wife's health began to rapidly decline. He is actually retiring at the end of next month for good.

Best of luck on the PE exam! Make sure to stick around and take advantage of all the great advice and collective knowledge at this board.

JR


----------



## EM_PS (Dec 30, 2007)

Congrats on ramping back up to all the stuff we all likely forget the first week out of school!! How long did you prep for the FE? :deadhorse:


----------



## Brody (Jan 7, 2008)

error_matrix said:


> Congrats on ramping back up to all the stuff we all likely forget the first week out of school!! How long did you prep for the FE? :deadhorse:


I studied 4 solid months for it using the FERM while working 50 hours a week and definitely got burnt out. I could have actually used another month to have felt I was fully prepared because I didn't have any time to review what I had gone over.

It was a tense moment as I ripped open my envelope.

But I feel sooooooo glad that I don't have to do it all over again. :multiplespotting:


----------



## Brody (Jan 7, 2008)

It turns out my 32 1/2 years insn't a record. The State Board of Registration for WV told me that some engineers in their 60's got downsized from Union Carbide, who then went on to get their EIT. The person I talked to said that some made it on their first try.


----------



## EM_PS (Jan 8, 2008)

I'm a retread in school (age 40) and I graduate this May w/ BSSE (surveying engineering). My plans thus far are to take the FS (LSIT) this April, and then the FE in October (probably civil emphasis). Everything should be pretty fresh in my head (!). . .but with the fun of being in school @ my age &amp; with a young family, its just taking the freakin tests that i'm really striving for.

So i totally applaud your accomplishment &amp; happiness for gettin' er done! :bananalama:


----------



## Brody (Jan 10, 2008)

error_matrix said:


> I'm a retread in school (age 40) and I graduate this May w/ BSSE (surveying engineering). My plans thus far are to take the FS (LSIT) this April, and then the FE in October (probably civil emphasis). Everything should be pretty fresh in my head (!). . .but with the fun of being in school @ my age &amp; with a young family, its just taking the freakin tests that i'm really striving for.
> So i totally applaud your accomplishment &amp; happiness for gettin' er done! :bananalama:


Best of luck!!! :beerchug:


----------



## Tina (Jan 10, 2008)

Good job !!!!

:thumbs:


----------



## MiPatLwr (Jan 10, 2008)

I think that I can claim first place. I passed the FE on my first attempt in Oct 07.

I graduated 12/72 - BSE. According to my HP33S this is 34.8 years.

I graduated from law school in 1977 - but, as best as I can recall at my age they offered no engineering classes.

I had been away from engineering for many years. Hopefully this can motivate a few others.


----------



## Brody (Jan 10, 2008)

MiPatLwr said:


> I think that I can claim first place. I passed the FE on my first attempt in Oct 07.
> I graduated 12/72 - BSE. According to my HP33S this is 34.8 years.
> 
> I graduated from law school in 1977 - but, as best as I can recall at my age they offered no engineering classes.
> ...


Excellent!!! :appl:

We took the exam on the same day.


----------



## machine (Jan 17, 2008)

That is perserverance


----------



## MiPatLwr (Jun 13, 2008)

MiPatLwr said:


> I think that I can claim first place. I passed the FE on my first attempt in Oct 07.
> I graduated 12/72 - BSE. According to my HP33S this is 34.8 years.
> 
> I graduated from law school in 1977 - but, as best as I can recall at my age they offered no engineering classes.
> ...


I passed the April 08 PE (EE/Computer). First attempt.


----------



## KnowledgeAcquirer (Jun 17, 2008)

Congratulations!

I passed the April 2008 FE (first try) after being out of school for 26 years.

The posting of those in WV who got downsized from Union Carbide then went back and passed the FE/EIT makes me feel better that we are still capable of learning and applying knowledge.


----------



## maryannette (Jun 17, 2008)

KnowledgeAcquirer said:


> ... we are still capable of learning and applying knowledge.


You got THAT right! I passed the EIT a long time ago, but passed the PE last year after being out of school 29 years. Way to go, KA!


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jun 17, 2008)

Jeez, I feel like a young'n' here. Passed the EIT in April 88, just before graduating, and passed the PE 19 1/2 years later.


----------



## Guest (Jun 25, 2008)

MiPatLwr said:


> I passed the April 08 PE (EE/Computer). First attempt.


Congrats !! :multiplespotting: :multiplespotting:



KnowledgeAcquirer said:


> Congratulations!
> I passed the April 2008 FE (first try) after being out of school for 26 years.
> 
> The posting of those in WV who got downsized from Union Carbide then went back and passed the FE/EIT makes me feel better that we are still capable of learning and applying knowledge.


Congratulation!! :multiplespotting: :multiplespotting:

JR


----------

